# First DSLR Nikon D3200 - good choice?



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi guys/girls

I've been wanting to get a DSLR for a while, looking to spend no more than £400. The D3200 is on amazon with an 18-55mm lens for £360.

It's going to be used mainly for taking picture of the family, holiday snaps etc. I'd also like to use it to capture paint defects, 50/50 shots, beading etc. 

The D3200 seems to get good reviews for a starter DSLR. I like the fact you can send images from the camera to my phone, which I can then send to friends and family while I'm on holiday.

Would this be suitable for the type of shots I'm looking at taking or can anyone recommend anything else?

Thanks


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, good choice I say.

Any of the cameras from Canon/Nikon/Pentax would suit a the price level. Get into a shop and see which one you prefer the handling of.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes it should be just fine. But once you start using it you will probably be itching to get a zoom lens, then a decent bag, and a tripod.... It never ends

There seems to be more 2nd hand kit available for Nikon & Canon cameras, seeing as they are more popular.


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Yes it should be just fine. But once you start using it you will probably be itching to get a zoom lens, then a decent bag, and a tripod.... It never ends
> 
> There seems to be more 2nd hand kit available for Nikon & Canon cameras, seeing as they are more popular.


Think you could be right I've just looked through thr long exposure thread some awesome shots there! I'd love to be able to take shots like that.


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Chris_911 said:


> Yes, good choice I say.
> 
> Any of the cameras from Canon/Nikon/Pentax would suit a the price level. Get into a shop and see which one you prefer the handling of.


That's the plan for tomorrow! Thanks.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I think my only other bit of advice would be to focus on satisfying what you need the camera for now, rather than some list of 'possibles'.

It will be way too easy to convince yourself that you simply need extra features, when in reality you will be better off getting the entry level DSLR, becoming familiar with it and in the process understanding how far you want to take the hobby.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

I have one of these and the leveling curve for one can be a pain.
I say you can point and click but its so much more, the setting on this camera can be advanced.

But once you get the hang of things, it does take quality night shots as well as days.
You can really see depth and etc. I know its a small pic, my avatar picture was taken with the D3200.

Tripod is a must if you take night shots.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I was between a 5100 and 3200. 

Went 3200 in the end. The guide mode is brilliant and from what I read better than the 5100. 

I also got a Tamron 70-300 lens. A brilliant one for close up stuff. 

Overall, it's been a brilliant buy.


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Dipesh said:


> I was between a 5100 and 3200.
> 
> Went 3200 in the end. The guide mode is brilliant and from what I read better than the 5100.
> 
> ...


Brilliant thanks mate! I like the sound of the guide mode as I haven't got a clue how to use them yet!


----------



## CalpolTypeR (Jul 31, 2013)

My first SLR was the Nikon D40x which was brilliant, and the D3200 is better in almost every way. Nikon cameras are good because they seem to put the buttons where you want them to be, and the F-mount has been around for yonks as well so there are plenty lenses available 2nd hand ,although you might need to manually focus with some...

It's a good idea to buy a descent prime lens to go with it, usually 50mm with a big aperture for portrait stuff which can be picked up for less than £100. Obviously when you've just bought the camera it's not going to be a priority, but an f/1.4 or f/1.8 is a good and relatively cheap upgrade from the kit lens :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

of course, good choice


----------



## pihx (Jun 4, 2013)

D3200 is perfect for beginners. I used to own an old D70 and then a D90. Nikon make great quality gear and i recommend the 35mm 1.8 lens.


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Sounds like I'm to a winner with this! Thanks for the replys guys :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

As others have said its a good choice for your first dslr, and it won't stop there lol with all the other bits you will want to add to it.
I went for the D90 for my first dslr and love it,


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

You'll quickly realise that the camera is one of the least important bits... lol.


----------

